# 7mm or 30.06?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well which would you go with? Deer and elk will be the use.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had both and prefer the 7mm.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used both also on both deer and elk. I prefer the 7mm mag but either of them will do the job and it is a personal preference.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

30-06 ammo is cheaper...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either. Some other considerations may be: 
Do you reload?
How big a boy are ya?
Will you be shooting a lot?
Would youth ever be using this rifle?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

30-06, reload your own 165gr nosler accubond. its got a great BC


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I have both and any deer or elk shot can't tell the difference.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I kind of debated the same thing and decided to go with the flatter shooting 7mm Rem Mag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yawn....


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Most rifles in 7mm Mag will only hold 3 rounds in the magazine. Most Rifles in 30-06 will hold 4 rounds in the magazine. 7mm will shoot flatter and faster. The 30-06 will punch a bigger hole in diameter than the 7mm. My dad shoots a 7mm with 180 grain bullets and I shoot a 30-06 with 180 grain bullets. We both never have to trail our deer farther than a few hundred yards, but the 7mm does not leave as good of a blood trail using the Corlokts. We both use the cheap corelokts. 

Both our rifles are accurate. He does not take shots longer than 200 yards and neither do I. His rounds are more expensive to purchase. The 2 Bull elk that I have taken with my 30-06 did not take a single step. The 2 elk that he took with his 7mm wandered for a hundred yards or so then dumped over dead. All 4 shots were double lung perforation shots so I feel that the minimal difference in diameter does make a difference. 

It wouldn't bother me if I was stuck with either rifle....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06. 
Simply because the name is based on something that makes sense - the caliber and year it came out, except that it came out in '03, but that is besides the point. 

Anyone who uses the 7mm is a sell-out to that european liberal thinking crap by following that crazy metric system. 7mm? What does that even mean? If you want to drive around in your subaru, smoking weed, :hippie::hippie: and like vegan women that don't shave their legs or armpits, go ahead and use the 7mm.

But if you are a red-blooded American :usa2: that salutes the flag, respects your mother, drive a truck and let your dog sit in the front, then hunt with the 30-06. -8/-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Which 7MM? 7X57,7-30 Waters, 7mm-08, 7mm express, 280, 284, 7mm Remington Mag, 7mm Rem SAUM, 7mm WSM, 7mm STW, 7mm Weatherby Magnum, 7mm RUM, and probably a few others that don't come to mind right now.

By the way, this argument is for idiots. Anyone with any common sense shoots a 270 Win.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That's funny right there GaryFish:grin:

It's all personal, I would shoot both if I could and get the one I like best. I have had both, sold my 7mm and bought a 300 WSM, best move on firearms that I have ever made. (both rifles were Winchester's Model 70)

I also have a model 70 in 30 06, I love it. I could shoot it all day it is a fun accurate gun to shoot, howerver I hated my 7mm, I dreaded even sighting it in, but enjoyed shooting the 06, the 300 wsm and the 300 H&H mag. My best friend has many rifles also and he prefers the 7mm and it would be his first choice where it would be my last choice.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It is clear that boygy drives a truck, salutes the flag, and loves his Mama. Well done bowgy.:O||:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

```
It is clear that boygy drives a truck, salutes the flag, and loves his Mama.
```
Yes I do!!!!!!! 3 F350's as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

garyfish said:


> 30-06.
> Simply because the name is based on something that makes sense - the caliber and year it came out, except that it came out in '03, but that is besides the point.
> 
> Anyone who uses the 7mm is a sell-out to that european liberal thinking crap by following that crazy metric system. 7mm? What does that even mean? If you want to drive around in your subaru, smoking weed, :hippie::hippie: And like vegan women that don't shave their legs or armpits, go ahead and use the 7mm.
> ...


-_O--_O--_O-
What's wrong with a Subaru....


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> -_O--_O--_O-
> What's wrong with a Subaru....


What's right with a Subaru?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> What's right with a Subaru?


Lesbians are what are right about Subaru's....


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

30-06 would be my choice out of the two. They'll both work fine for elk and deer. Availability and versatility of 30-06 ammo would be the main reason why I would go that way. But I shoot a .270 so what do I know?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a...friend... that used to take a Subaru hunting, and fishing all the time. I have had it all over the mountain, uh, I mean my friend has....
Though people all the time thought I was a tree huger. I liked it; and I'd get another one and I have a F-250 super-duty and a Chevy. At 9mpg I just cant afford to drive them anymore. And I shoot a Win70 (pre 64) in 06, as well as a browning A5. :^8^:
And I'm not a lesbian unless I'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body, but then... I'm so confused....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> 30-06 would be my choice out of the two. They'll both work fine for elk and deer. Availability and versatility of 30-06 ammo would be the main reason why I would go that way. But I shoot a .270 so what do I know?


What do you know? You know that you are a solid American :usa2: that believes in shooting guns measured in caliber, not metrics. That's what you know! Besides, the .270 is just 30-06 that's been working out and trimmed down. No harm there. So you love what you love. Good on ya svmoose.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess that all of our troops that are packing around a 5.56 must have sworn to oath with their left hand while facing the wrong flag.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I guess that all of our troops that are packing around a 5.56 must have sworn to oath with their left hand while facing the wrong flag.


It only makes sense. They are in foreign countries that use the metric system. It takes metric bullets O*-- to kill metric commies!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So what about the 7.62x51? I gave up shooting the 7mm Remington mag when they came out with the .284 Remington mag, same bullet, same case, same rifle.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

7.62x51? Is that even a thing? :shock: Now you're just making stuff up.:der:

.284 good. :angel:
7mm bad. 

Eazy peazy. :usa2:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you feel about .280's ?



-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Why do we always fall for 1-I's threads? He is officially the king troll of this forum... 

My conclusion to this post is if you had to pick between 7mm and 30-06. The clear and obvious answer is to go with the .270 and take some lesbians out in their subaru and paint an american flag on your ford... Clearly the best interstate road to take is 1-I-15. On your way down to Cove Mountain.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Whichever comes in the more accurate rifle. Other than that....it's personal preference. Some like blondes, others like brunette.....some don't dwell on the trivial and like them all.-----SS


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Win Model 70 pre-64 in 30-06 all the way. I have a Standard Weight and my dad has a Featherweight. I'm borrowing my dad's so my 13 year old can use it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The real question here is; Which is better, the 280 Rem or the 7mm rem express? Or, which is better, the 6 mm or the 244?-----SS


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing like guns, cars and women to get a controversial conversation going.
Nothing wrong with a 30.06 and if I could only own one rifle, the 30.06 would be the one I would take. With that being said I own and shoot most of the calibers and rifles mentioned and I find myself Liking and appreciating the 7 mm Remington magnum more and more each year I use it. I do not think that there is a more ballisticaly efficient cartridge made. The 7 mm Remington mag has it all as far as a deer and elk cartridge. Heck I even know a few guys that use it for big bears. My .284 (7 mm) Remington mag is in a classic Remington 700 action and I literally shoot a three shot group in the same hole at 100 yards. 160 grain Speer Hotcore boattails seem to be the ticket on the above mentioned rifle. I bought this rifle new back in the late 1970's as it was only offered in the classic line once that I am aware of. 
You can't go wrong with a 7 mm Remington mag and a Toyota Tacoma TRD truck. Oh, I like blonds also&#8230;
Big


----------



## babytuti (Aug 14, 2013)

7mm are perfect for those stubborn deer.


----------



## weissfeldt (Sep 2, 2013)

I would also prefer the 7mm but would carry both with me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All y'all are a bunch of metric commies with those fangled whatever mm stuff. Just pack up and move back to yur metric lovin' commie country like Norway or somewhere. Sheesh. And people wonder what's wrong with 'merica these days. Its guys that shoot mm rifles, thats wut!_O\\


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For the record, I do prefer the 280 or 284 designation......as a red blooded American of course.------SS


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Both are overkill for deer. Both are adequate for elk. I have a .243 Win. for deer, and a .338 Win Mag for elk. Why have just one gun? Each of these cartridges are perfect for deer and elk, respectively. Just my opinion. Deer are not that tough to kill. Elk are that tough. I got the .338 because I'm getting older and more lazy and don't enjoy tracking a wounded elk across three counties in the dark. I want to anchor an elk right where it stands. A 7mm is a great deer cartridge if you shoot long distance. Up close it is excessive overkill.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

bigbr said:


> Nothing like guns, cars and women to get a controversial conversation going.
> Nothing wrong with a 30.06 and if I could only own one rifle, the 30.06 would be the one I would take. With that being said I own and shoot most of the calibers and rifles mentioned and I find myself Liking and appreciating the 7 mm Remington magnum more and more each year I use it. I do not think that there is a more ballisticaly efficient cartridge made. The 7 mm Remington mag has it all as far as a deer and elk cartridge. Heck I even know a few guys that use it for big bears. My .284 (7 mm) Remington mag is in a classic Remington 700 action and I literally shoot a three shot group in the same hole at 100 yards. 160 grain Speer Hotcore boattails seem to be the ticket on the above mentioned rifle. I bought this rifle new back in the late 1970's as it was only offered in the classic line once that I am aware of.
> You can't go wrong with a 7 mm Remington mag and a Toyota Tacoma TRD truck. Oh, I like blonds also&#8230;
> Big


Toyota???? Get a rope! ;-)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

30.06 or .270 

...and I've enjoyed the denigration of the metric system. ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> All y'all are a bunch of metric commies with those fangled whatever mm stuff. Just pack up and move back to yur metric lovin' commie country like Norway or somewhere. Sheesh. And people wonder what's wrong with 'merica these days. Its guys that shoot mm rifles, thats wut!_O\\


Norwegians are communists? I thought they were blondes.


----------

